

Why We Should Treat Poor, Rural Farmers as Customers Instead of Charity Cases - palidanx
http://modernfarmer.com/2013/09/business-solutions-farmers-earning-2-day/

======
skidoo
There is always a third alternative, one that would be a heckuva lot more
humane than either of these options. The ability to buy or sell anything is
not where respectability comes from (but it is where every ailment of the
modern world comes from). Every farmer I know can at least provide food and
shelter for their family without having to buy or sell anything, which is a
lot more than any Capitalist is capable of. Resourcefulness is to be
commended, not exploited.

